# any knowledge on diff of hickory/pecan wood



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am providing a bid for a job this weekend. The cust stated he wants hickory, does not want any hickory substitute such as "pecan" used, is set on hickory. I have done hickory kitchens in the past. Whenever i go to lumber yard and ask for hickory, i end up getting pecan. Im not real sure.of.the.difference. i have done a search on the two in the past, long time ago.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jerry, 
I have some pecan and some hickory right here in the shop and they are almost impossible to find any difference. 
Pecan is a member of the hickory family. If you have your heart set on Hickory, check out Roddis Lumber in San Antonio, 727 North Cherry 210-226-1426

There is also another place that specializes in recycled tree lumber from homeowners, but I've lost the link and the name.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hickory has a lighter color in the sapwood, very light, almost white, while pecan has more of a slight tan color. There is generally more figure in the heartwood in pecan. Otherwise, they are kissing cousins. If the customer cannot tell them apart, wonder why it matters?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree it should not matter. I have a web.site with my jobs on it and i advertise.they are hickory but they are actually pecan. I will probably convince the cust to go with pecan, if not i will get hickory from roddis.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe an allergy issue? I've heard of people being allergic to walnut connected to a severe nut allergy, maybe a similar issue with pecan or just a desire not to find out if there is an issue. 
I'm actually allergic to weeping willow trees and not other forms of willow. No idea why the difference and it's the only thing I'm allergic to outside of poison ivy. A little freakish I know but it could be a reason.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Pecan is the smaller, softer, more figured little brother of the Hickory genus. I have read that this is because they spend more time making lighter nuts to propagate rather than sending shoots for reproduction … making early wood rings wider and softer than other hickories. They prefer to grow in bottom lands, near streams, so as to not need water retention as much as walnut trees … and it does not bother making a toxin to be competitive to other plants. so if not for aesthetic or for allergy reasons (seriously a finished piece should NOT give people hives).. I can not fathom why not pecan wood.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just remember that hickory is some kinda hard and heavy. Distinct variations between heart and sap wood. That's what make it attractive to those who like it. Lotsa use in rustic/cabin cabs or furniture. Natural finish is best for showing off the character of the wood.
You can beat a tank to bits with a good piece of hickory.
Bill


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

It you have ever planed or sanded pecan, you will know that it is a hickory!


----------



## buroak (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finishing a set of tables in Hickory. Like Bill said the difference in the sap wood and the heart wood make for a beautiful looking table. I have stock from 3 different trees in my inventory. There are two different looks to the lumber. In Indiana there are 7 different types of Hickory trees. Bitternut, Mockernut, Pignut, Red, Sand, Shagbark, and Shellbark. Which trees produce which grain look I have not figured out yet. Best of luck


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Whoa, its going to be a bear to work. Is not hickory extremely hard? The stuff tool handles are made of?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is harder than Hades.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

From memory its 40 pts higher in hardness than hard maple.


----------

